# MFD Jap to English



## range (Sep 10, 2007)

(MFD R35) is this possible any one? must be a way or have i been living under a rock :nervous:


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Which GT-R?


----------



## range (Sep 10, 2007)

on my 35


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure this has been discussed a few times and the answer is no, it can't be done.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I'm pretty sure this has been discussed a few times and the answer is no, it can't be done.


Correct


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Quite a few guy in the US and Far East looked into this and the answer is a firm no.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

no except swapping the whole HDD with a UKDM one. Which will cost more than a car I guess.


----------



## range (Sep 10, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I'm pretty sure this has been discussed a few times and the answer is no, it can't be done.


ok thats that then! thanks.


----------

